# New Watermill



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I am back on my watermill, this is a large structure, made out of steel, I modeled the wheel after the Fitz wheel, This is scaled as 20 foot diameter and 10 foot wide.
This is a real common size on large mills, because it produces alot of horse-power.










Some of the windows yet to be installed










This mill is designed for a hill side, the lumber is holding up the upper side












I have started the Magic Sculpt placement. Cut stone on the bottom with field stone for the upper section.

Dennis


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

So...is the plan to cover the whole thing with Precision Board and Magic Sculty to make it look like a stone building? Great looking building!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive structure there Dennis. Are you going to use the same type of method using MagicSculpt as you did on your previous mill? By the way, did you ever get to finishing the other one? Never mind thanks to your link I went back and picked up things that I missed.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. 

Does the wheel turn?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments 

Mike yes, covered in magic sculpt and presision board and some red wood, and some acrylic. and some painted steel 
Toby, yes the wheel turns very easily. mounted on pillow block bearings, it weighs 13.5 lbs, with that weight a little water turns 
it at the speed that is very prototipical, it will never spin at high speed like small plastic wheels, then on the other hand the real wheels never turned fast either. 
Steve. Yes probably cover about half the walls in magic sculpt. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Close up of the wheel


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Dennis, 

That's one nice mill! I'm curious about the Magic Sculpt. Do you carve the rocks your self or are they molded and then applied? Also, How does it hold up out side? Do you need to seal it or take any other precautions? It looks fantastic !


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks very impressive, it is huge! 
Great job and look foward to seeing finished. 

Alec


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Click on this to open the PDF of the handout I have for the clinic , I will be giving at the NGRC in KC. This will answer most questions you may have on Magic Sculpt. 
If not feel free to ask anyother questions.
Thanks Dennis


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis

Maybe you'll find the following PDF of use at NGRC.

New Mashville Station - PDF[/b]


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof....I remember that station from the Phoenix NGRC. Fantastic. And I never connected my chat buddy Dennis with that masterpiece. Another woof...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Dennis 

Did you have plans for this? Like maybe from another scale?

I ordered a set of plan from a guy on E bay. They were 1:24 and he made them 1:29th for me.

JJ


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow Dennis, you really go all out for a reply to a guy. That PDF was great. When I first saw your post I thought it was some type of plaster, which worried me about the outdoors. But sculptable plastic is genius. I can't wait to see your finished Mill. You other work in the PDF is very inspiring.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too cool. Beautiful detail. I hadn't notice all the bolts in the water wheel till you posted that closeup.


Yes, that wheel should turn most realistically.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve thanks for the PDF on Mashville Station 
Mike yes it is me 
John I drew them up in sketchup 3D Cad, saw a building on a video on youtube that gave me a little start. The 3d cad can make designing buildings really simple 
since I cut them out of steel the 3D cad drawings goes into CAD then into CAM that is the driver that drives the plasma cutter. It is much easier to draw 
in 3D because we live in a 3D world, besides you have all the rotating abilities to see how everything looks from any position. 
John remind me when you and Stan are here and I will give you a 1:29 scale so you can change all that on your own, it is really simple. 
I draw everything up at 1/2" equals a foot. SIMPLE. I have never drawn up a structure when I had the measurements, I draw them to fit a size I 
need or what looks good. 30 foot building is 15 inches long, 10foot side wall are 5 inches tall, a 3 ft door is 1-1/2 wide and so on. 
Thanks for all your compliments 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Magic sculpt all installed on the water wheel side, painting will soon be coming











The rock layer we hired did a shoty job and several rocks fell out and had to replace with brick. There are several places where I incert Brick among the stone.










I paint the walls to represent Brick, the brick stencil installed and painted.



















The brick wall after the stencil has been removed.











The brick is painted with a airbrush and a few bricks are highlighted a little different color, then the stencil is removed.
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty dang nice Dennis! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Where did you get the Brick Stencil? That building turned out great. 

JJ


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Denray, 

Looks swell. In an earlier post, your waterwheel inspired me greatly and I built one from steel except for the fins, which are PVC. It's 12" in diameter and can be seen in end of this very short clip on temporary bricks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw2HmCdp6uc 

Dave V 

It is powered by aqueduct water flowing into a canal


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Magic sculp all finished










First coat of paint, a thin coat of brown to set in all the cracks and mortar lines.











The stones are now painted, with brick replacing the stones that needed replacing









Dennis


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful paint job on the rock/brick. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work.. That's something to be proud off.. Like to see where you are going to install it.


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Definitly a unique structure! love the details


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The paint really brings out the stone and brick work. a very interesting structure all around. the different textrures look great! 

--Eric


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It looks awesome!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is another side painted, this is the pond side, as you can see the stone on the bottom is large cut stone, this stone is to represent stone that has been quarried and then cut to an usable size.
this stone will actually be in a little water.











The stone above the cut stone represents field stone, The little 2 story addition just left of the dust cyclones are stones to represent cut sand stone, mostly even color.
The failure of field stone is quite common, Field stone takes on more water than quarryed stone, thus when a freeze comes with water in the stone causes it to burst, so then 
stone is replaced with brick.











The sluice will come from the left a provide water over the top of the wheel.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Just awesome. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Just an outstanding job! Thank you for posting all the photos. 
Best, Ted


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys thanks for all your compliments, compliments are like cheering for your team, it gives them the desire to keep going. 
Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Getting back on the water mill, got the shingles and metal roofing done, got the walkway and the steps and the other top walkway going to the water tank.
All the wood siding and platforms are redwood, the water tank is redwood also. 



















Looking up as if you were on the ground looking up
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A man of few words, but the photos speak thosands, and the model itself speak millions. A true ARTIST !!!. 

Take good care of it and post photos when it is in place and functioning. An absolutely incredible model!!! 

I have got to try this technique. Many thanks for the opportunity to see it in person this summer at the NGRC.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

this is great. I'd like to see it operational now


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW.... That's fantastic.









Great job, Dennis...


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Excellent job- so realistic!

Alec.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

AWESOME! Where can we get the brick stencil?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful building! 
How well does the sculpty hold up to the elements? 

Terry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, WOOOOOW! That would win any contest anywhere for any scale or any type of entry! Unbelievable!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow!!! What an amazing job! 


-Kevin.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Terry 
It is magic sculpt not sculpty, it will last as long as you need it to. 
It is a two part epoxy , you can read a PDF 6 page handout 
I give out at clinics, I think it is above a few postings. 
Thanks for all the compliments 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

John 
The magic sculpt PDF is up a few post and I make the brick 
Stencils on a laser machine, I know that is not possible for 
Most people if someone only wanted 1 or 2 I could help them 
Out. I don't want to make very many though 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stairs with peeling paint that leads to the office













Notice the window blinds in the window at the top of the stairs, I am going to place a dog there, making it look like he is holding them up. 












Close up of the water tank, 3 inch PVC pipe covered with thin strips of Redwood then painted white. Hand rails has broken and missing boards. Dennis


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Dennis, that looks Great!!! Keep it up.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive Dennis. I do admire your work. It's something to aspire to.

Doc


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. All those roof lines! All those textures! Those railings! The window blinds! The rust streaks!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Well after a year of setting outside I am finally getting it set, this structure was difficult for me to figure out WHERE and how to set it.
I wanted it to be an eye catcher with it setting in the front, and being the first thing seen. I have been researching and designing small structures
that can be used as housing and support structures for a mill. This mill is set at about 3 feet off the ground which makes the top at close to 6 feet tall.
When finished it will have several support structures around the mill. It has a six teer water fall, the water tank at the bottom will be a pondless feature.
I will use the cement technique for the landscaping working up to the Mill, The river will be cement covering the galvanized steel. 











I use treated wood with the steel lath screwed with washers holding in place, the boards are screwed together or used the metal plates for the joints.
Dennis


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

That's mighty impressive Dennis. But I gotta ask, are you some kind of a steel fabricator or somethin? Seems to me your base building is steel and it appears that the access stairs to the middle of your layout look like they're made of steel. Of course, I guess, making buildings out of sheet steel isn't much different than making them from styrene. Just cut and paste--or weld, in your case. 

BTW, here's an old Vaudville joke that's appropriate: 

My wife and I are in the iron and steel business. She irons and I steal.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes Joe I own a steel fabricating business. it is easier for me to build out of steel than most other products because of the equipment I have access to. 
Most of the material I use is material that is waiting for the scrap dumpster. 
Dennis


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very impressive! That mountain is gonna be an eyecather!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Well here is the front part of the mill , with cement coating the wire in the pictures above


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Amazing. I'm really impressed with the amount of overhang and realistic rocks you got from that underlying structure. You can only partially see where the final shape comes from. Great job.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you like it Brandon? Give you some ideas for yours? 

Jump right in and get your hands muddy with cement!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You do not have a Termite problem where you live...?. We do real bad 

You also do not worry about what may make a nest under the hollow part of the Mountain ? 

Desert Rats would burrow under that and eat the wood supports if the termites didn't get there first 

Wish you would do a video on how you apply the concrete.


JJ


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

phenomenal!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Dennis, wish we could have gotten up last weekend but maybe the son and I can come bye sometime in the spring.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW! 

Great job... 

JJ would not worry about termites, once they eat that small amount of wood, they'll have to go elsewhere, but the hollow interior does bring up some interesting scenarios. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW! 

Great job... 

JJ would not worry about termites, once they eat that small amount of wood, they'll have to go elsewhere, but the hollow interior does bring up some interesting scenarios. 

Greg


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

> Desert Rats would burrow under that and eat the wood supports if the termites didn't get there first

You can do your supports with rebar and wire, which is what I do when creating mountains because we have termites in our area too. 

> Wish you would do a video on how you apply the concrete.

I use the Chris Walas/Gary Olmstead paper-mache using burlap for the paper and plastic concrete instead of starch. Works great. I don't have any video on how I built my mountains but I do have a number of pictures:

http://tjstrains.com/1165/building-...e-scenery/




Best,
TJ


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Great job and a lot of work. It will be interesting to see how well it weathers and lasts in an outdoor setting. Very impressed with the stone work. Ed


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Ed i have other cement mountains for over 7 yrs, some of the color has just faded just a little. 
Dennis


----------



## Cryminysakes (Jan 14, 2012)

This is an incredible project and must have taken many an hour. Just beautiful. Kudos sir. 

I have just built my first Gscale building and I have many many questions. 

1. when you have to glue wood to the steel (or anything else for that matter) - what sort of gllue do you use that will not come loose outdoors? 
2. do you seal the redwood planking and shingling? My thought was deck or fence sealant - would that work? 
3. do you seal the painted surfaces at all - dullcoat or some sort of UV coat? I saw craft paint onthe table in one of the photos of your work bench, so I wondered about durability 
4. I made my windows out of styrene (and in some cases Gravoply which is plastic for engraving) wondering if I should worry about melting and such in the sun 
5. I want to seal all my paint surfaces but Im worried about the clear on the windows. will it frost them? - I am going to test it out on a scrap piece. Dang I'd hate to mask off all those windows arggg 

I'll post my building in a new thread in a few days and ask more questions there.... 

thanks for any advice and help!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear Cryminy 
Glue I use is Lexel it looks like clear silicone, I know of others that have used clear silicone with success 
seal the redwood, I have not, I use wood that has been kiln dried, made for construction. 
I am sure sealing it would not hurt 
Paint? yes, only for the reason to alter the color. Being redwood painting it would be fine, I mostly paint to make it look like it was painted years ago and then faded or pealed. 
Durability? Having steel as the substrate it will last, a long long long time, it will last as long as I need it to. I always prime and paint my steel before applying any covering. 
Windows? I use an exterior/interior acrylic, cut on a laser. 
I paint the windows before I install them, my windows are a little unique, 3 piece window, the center piece 1/16" thick has all the little panes, which is inside the 1/16" steel hole, the outside frame 
on the outside and the clear on the inside. The difference is the sash or the horizontal ledge at the bottom of the window, this piece goes through the frame through the center piece and through 
the clear piece. This piece being glued really locks , or sandwiching the metal substate. When I use redwood siding or the magic sculpt I add an extra frame on the outside to give me an extra depth. 
Which is also locked with the window sill/sash. 
When I do paint the siding I just use a brush, or an airbrush. 
Hope this helps 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking really good. I´m still looking for a UK prototype for my indoor layout. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYn7zK9xJ3Q&list=UULlKJMtxAYktFh5INiWKFiw&index=1


----------

